# Should I tell my dr.?



## SuppAddict (Apr 18, 2006)

i didnt wanna post this here cause i figured i would be flamed but its to late for that now

so i'm 18, took phera plex at 4 weeks (2 pills/day for 2 weeks, 3 for the last 2), superdrol at 4 weeks (3 pills/day), and ax pct for 4 weeks 
(i was told this was ok when I bought the stuff)

well, i went to the dr and i'm really messed up--i got my test results and
my cholestorol levels are really bad, my liver isn't good (he accused me of drinking heavily), and my blood pressure is very high

i didn't tell him about the stuff i took cause i didn't know what he would do but told him i was on creatine, no, whey, etc...

he said it could be part of the problem and did another blood test (do you think he is testing me for drugs? will this show up)

he actually gave me cholestorol meds and something for high blood pressure

1. should i just tell him what i took?
2. should i take the stuff he gave me as a legal pct? and stop after a while?
3. should i not do/take anything, and will this get better on its own?
4. don't tell me i'm stupid and blah blah blah, i know i screwed up really bad


----------



## RCfootball87 (Apr 18, 2006)

I think at this point you have to tell your doctor, are you ashamed of the supps you did or something?  That's what he's there for, you don't want him to misdiagnose you and send you to AA or something.  You fucked up, I've been there, but don't fuck up worse by not saying anything.


----------



## PTYP (Apr 18, 2006)

You have to tell the doc. They dont ask you the questions they ask for their own health


----------



## bludevil (Apr 18, 2006)

How long after PCT did you get bloodwork done? If just coming off, I've give it a few more weeks for your body to get back to normal, if it's been awhile between PCT and bloodwork then I'd definately let doc know. You didn't take illegal steroids so he's not going to call feds on you.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 18, 2006)

That's the stuff that happens on cycle. And, while you're an idiot for taking them at your age, you're off them now and you should be slowly getting back to normal.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 18, 2006)

i am just getting off the cycle

i guess i'll see if i can talk to him this week and just let him know, i'll feel kinda stupid since i already told him what i was on, but i just wanna get back to normal, (bad headaches, overall feel like shit)

i did learn my lesson, i got good gains, but i'm not touching anything like this for a long time

i'm glad he can't tell my parents anything since i'm 18 now. they would be pissed. luckily, i can make up a story for them


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2006)

you're an adult what do you think he is going to do to you... take away your birthday? 

ask him what he testing for, it is not a secret, you have every right to know and he will tell you.

if you tell him you are/were taking an oral steroid he will just tell you to stop and he may give you a lecture about how bad they are for you.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2006)

no offense or anything, but its people like you who make the government have to regulate supplements.

lets take a hypothetical situation here, say you were younger and your doc told your parents. your parents would freak out and tell everyone they knew you were taking steroids etc. then the letters would come in and the phone calls and the media and before you know it the 'evil' supplement company is preying on young kids for profit.

did you do any research before buying those products? it sounds like you don't know jack shit about hormonal supplements, because the symptoms you listed are the normal symptoms people get on cycle which normalize with proper supplementation during and post cycle.

once again i don't mean to single you out, but just use your brain a little bit before you do things.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

*p-funk in utter shock.....imagine that*

I wont even bother flaming you.  I actually am speachless at how stupid you are.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 18, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> no offense or anything, but its people like you who make the government have to regulate supplements.
> 
> lets take a hypothetical situation here, say you were younger and your doc told your parents. your parents would freak out and tell everyone they knew you were taking steroids etc. then the letters would come in and the phone calls and the media and before you know it the 'evil' supplement company is preying on young kids for profit.
> 
> ...



yeah, i know what you mean. My parents would freak out now, so i'm not gonna tell them.

as for research, i went into the store, asked what it was. they said to take the pheraplex first, then superdrol, then pct and i would be fine. 

it might be half my fault for not doing research, but if i could buy it, i assumed it was fine. i didn't go to mexico or anything to get it.

i think it is a really good product cause i had good gains on it. Had i not gotten any of the problems i have, it would be great, so if someone uses it right, it probably would work real well

yes, this was stupid of me, but i really learned my lesson. i'm gonna be honest with the doctor and see what happens. i'm worried about the gyno stuff i read about. i really don't want that either.

from now on i'm gonna research every supp I buy.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 18, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> yeah, i know what you mean. My parents would freak out now, so i'm not gonna tell them.
> 
> as for research, i went into the store, asked what it was. they said to take the pheraplex first, then superdrol, then pct and i would be fine.
> 
> ...



You can buy cigarettes too, why aren't you frying those up carton after carton? Because you can buy it makes it ok? 

People like you fuck it up for everyone. Not that I would ever TOUCH Pheraplex or Superdrol, but for listening to commission sales people, you should be bitch slapped. 

And you probably paid retail.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 18, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You can buy cigarettes too, why aren't you frying those up carton after carton? Because you can buy it makes it ok?
> 
> People like you fuck it up for everyone. Not that I would ever TOUCH Pheraplex or Superdrol, but for listening to commission sales people, you should be bitch slapped.
> 
> And you probably paid retail.



I paid 42 for the pheraplex and 49 for the superdrol

got an appt with the doc tomorrow so i'm just gonna tell him the truth
i think he'll have my 2nd blood test results as well

big lesson learned for me

thanks


----------



## brollickby06 (Apr 22, 2006)

wow...i feel bad for you man...let us know how it turns out

hopefully your body will get back to normal in a few weeks...


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 23, 2006)

hey dude good luck with all this


----------



## vinceforheismen (Apr 23, 2006)

what did the doctor say????


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Apr 23, 2006)

It doesnt matter what you take. Your 18 hes not going to tell your parents. Your an adult now. Blue Devil the comment you made about calling the feds because of an anabolic is the stupidest thing ive ever heard. Your medical records are confidential. Doctors will try and find a way to help you.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 23, 2006)

Well I told him everything. he didn't know what any of it was, but i brought printouts. i have to go back at the end of this week for another blood test. he is hoping to see an improvement (even if it is small) and if so, we'll just ride it out and hopefully there is no permanent damage done, but he thinks i'll be ok in time. he did give me something to help with my headaches (think it is blood pressure medicine) and it did help.

aside from that i got a long lecture about taking supplements, stuff that is not approved by the fda and now banned/discontinued (whatever superdrol is), and on steroids in general, cause he said I took a steroid, just not a injectable kind which while they are both bad, the oral is really bad on my liver.

next week i'm gonna mention the limp dick i have if it doesn't come back.

he said he won't tell my parents, but said i should. They are wonderin about all the trips to the dr. but i can't tell them cause they will be pissed, and take away everthing from me.


----------



## thefutureisnow (Apr 27, 2006)

If your still under your parents health insurance plan can't they just request your info?


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

thefutureisnow said:
			
		

> If your still under your parents health insurance plan can't they just request your info?



No they can't. Well they _can_ ask, but the doctor is under confidentiality and can't tell without his permission.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 27, 2006)

quit flamming the guy!
he is young and doesnt know any better.

Shit he wanted to gain muscle he got what he wanted.

now for him I recommend some  Nolvadex
remember friend

check my sig for 
a nolva link.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> quit flamming the guy!
> he is young and doesnt know any better.
> 
> Shit he wanted to gain muscle he got what he wanted.
> ...



Age is no excuse.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Age is no excuse.


theres no reason to act like an asshole and flame him! that means every one of you who flamed him.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> theres no reason to act like an asshole and flame him! that means every one of you who flamed him.



I didn't flame him at all but still, I believe age isn't an excuse.


----------



## Nachez (Apr 27, 2006)

is that pic on your avatar with  Mikaloy Koken making a weird face cause Michael jackson touched him?


Take a chill pill, boy.  First fuckchop warning.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Nachez said:
			
		

> is that pic on your avatar with  Mikaloy Koken making a weird face cause Michael jackson touched him?



You are good at the English language.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> No they can't. Well they _can_ ask, but the doctor is under confidentiality and can't tell without his permission.



Not to throw a wet blanket on your statement...but who do you think is paying the medical bills here?  The Easter Bunny?

Of course his parents are going to ask the doctor in the hell is wrong with their kid.

The MD should wait a MONTH before retesting.  Ain't gonna see no miracle recovery before then.

The limp dick goes along with the territory SuppAddict.  That's the real price youi pay, now and down the road.

See?  You still got developmental regulation gene expression going on, and you've pushed the wrong damn buttons here.

I would get taurine, milk thistle, sam-e, and inositiol to help your liver issues, watch my diet for saturated fats and *espacially* insulin spiking, because thats the downside of the cholesterol, bile acid, and fatty acid  balance screw up caused by the AAS.  

Best get your story straight pronto between you and your family physician on whats to be said to your parents when they ask for an explanation.

The parents CAN ask if their insurance requires them to cover some costs and that means a reason code is given for the diagnosis.  Guess you need reminding about health care costs and what insurance policies look like these days.  Very few are comprehensive and cover all costs.  At 18, if you're living with them, they're playing your medical coverage, and they declare you as dependent on taxes, they got a right to know of potential medical concerns associated with unusual results on a liver panel.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Not to throw a wet blanket on your statement...but who do you think is paying the medical bills here?  The Easter Bunny?
> 
> Of course his parents are going to ask the doctor in the hell is wrong with their kid.
> 
> ...



I'm not arguing on morals here, I'm saying that technically it is confidential, atleast I believe it is. I agree his parents should know. I never said his parents weren't going to ask.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> And you probably paid retail.



now thats just mean spirited. i mean kicking a guy when he is down lke that.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You are good at the English language.



your name means masturebate in the samoan language


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

bio-chem said:
			
		

> your name means masturebate in the samoan language



Seriously? That is awesome!


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 27, 2006)

I am on my parents insurance but everytime i go to the doc, i pay them $15. Is there more to pay besides this?? my parents did get something in the mail today from the insurance company and asked me about. It wasn't a bill though. Luckily the phone rang, and i had to go out, but its gonna come back on me soon. i just know it. i should have just told them in the first place. I just know they are gonna be so upset. hopefully they won't take away my car, that would really suck for me.

i'm not so sure I wanna try to start taking more stuff but thanks for the advice. i just wanna wait this out and see what happens. the dr seems like he will be able to get everything under control over time but wants to wait and see first. His main concearn was my BP which is better now with the pills. 

To add to all this, i'm doing worse in school now and could fail 2 classes, and possibly a 3rd. i'm not sure if its normal, but when taking this, I was not getting enough sleep, and just had a hard time concentrating. 

thanks to everyone who was understanding (I admite, i was dumb, made a mistake---this was stupid, worst thing I did, and it keeps getting worse it seems)


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> I am on my parents insurance but everytime i go to the doc, i pay them $15. Is there more to pay besides this?? my parents did get something in the mail today from the insurance company and asked me about. It wasn't a bill though. Luckily the phone rang, and i had to go out, but its gonna come back on me soon. i just know it. i should have just told them in the first place. I just know they are gonna be so upset. hopefully they won't take away my car, that would really suck for me.
> 
> i'm not so sure I wanna try to start taking more stuff but thanks for the advice. i just wanna wait this out and see what happens. the dr seems like he will be able to get everything under control over time but wants to wait and see first. His main concearn was my BP which is better now with the pills.
> 
> ...



Yeah you really should tell your parents. I would just ease into it and ask them to let you explain everything before they start asking questions. Try to catch them in a good mood. Maybe if you say that you are willing to accept any punishment, they might not come down so hard on you because you are being mature about the situation. Good luck.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 28, 2006)

You are concerned about your car getting taken away?  Who cares?

If it was me my health would be my concern.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 28, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> i didnt wanna post this here cause i figured i would be flamed but its to late for that now
> 
> so i'm 18, took phera plex at 4 weeks (2 pills/day for 2 weeks, 3 for the last 2), superdrol at 4 weeks (3 pills/day), and ax pct for 4 weeks
> (i was told this was ok when I bought the stuff)
> ...



i have no clue why you wouldnt tell your dr,,what do u think he will do ?? call the police ring your mum lol


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 28, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You are concerned about your car getting taken away?  Who cares?
> 
> If it was me my health would be my concern.



I am worried about my health but i think my doctor will take care of that now. my parents are asking questions anyways cause the insurance company mailed them something so i have to tell them today.

and yeah, i am concearned about my car. If they take it away, or make me pay the payments (don't even know how much they are?) i'll be screwed.


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 28, 2006)

Tell your dad you cant get it up and thats punishment enough...


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 28, 2006)

pro hormones ruin life shoulda waited until u were old enough ah well man good luck to ya whatever happens u might need it


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 28, 2006)

tell your dad there was a hick from alabama called kelju who told u to have them


----------



## cg18862 (Apr 28, 2006)

The parents CAN ask if their insurance requires them to cover some costs and that means a reason code is given for the diagnosis. Guess you need reminding about health care costs and what insurance policies look like these days. Very few are comprehensive and cover all costs. At 18, if you're living with them, they're playing your medical coverage, and they declare you as dependent on taxes, they got a right to know of potential medical concerns associated with unusual results on a liver panel.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 28, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> I am worried about my health but i think my doctor will take care of that now. my parents are asking questions anyways cause the insurance company mailed them something so i have to tell them today.
> 
> and yeah, i am concearned about my car. If they take it away, or make me pay the payments (don't even know how much they are?) i'll be screwed.


 
Start practicing the heel toe express.  Shit I bought my own car at 18


----------



## cg18862 (Apr 28, 2006)

"The parents CAN ask if their insurance requires them to cover some costs and that means a reason code is given for the diagnosis. Guess you need reminding about health care costs and what insurance policies look like these days. Very few are comprehensive and cover all costs. At 18, if you're living with them, they're playing your medical coverage, and they declare you as dependent on taxes, they got a right to know of potential medical concerns associated with unusual results on a liver panel"

Sorry about the previous message; meant to quote it but instead hit enter and it came up.  

Anyway, you need to learn the law, specifically HIPAA laws that state anyone over 18 has to give someone permission in writing to obtain any medical history about them.  So in other words, your parents cannot go to the doctor and ask about your history.  If they do and the MD tells them anything about your medical history, you have grounds for medical malpractice against the MD.

Just giving free advice.  Learn your law Trouble, or you will be in some serious trouble one day.


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 28, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> Learn your law Trouble, or you will be in some serious trouble one day.



 Thats not going to go over well..shes doesnt take well to criticism..


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 28, 2006)

There is a difference between constructive criticism and Arrogant critcism.

I know how I would view it


----------



## Trouble (Apr 28, 2006)

Federal Right To Know:

http://www.foi.gov.ie/foi.nsf/3f8ac...4c290d5ffb94a7aa8025686d005908c2?OpenDocument

Also varies by state statutes.

Yes, ID, I'm not insensible to correction. My point was the parents will receive itemized medical charge statements and will ask questions. 

As an aside, the change in liver lipid status affects Circadian Rhythm cycles and can distrupt sleep. The effect should diminish as liver recovery proceeeds.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 28, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Start practicing the heel toe express.  Shit I bought my own car at 18



heel toe express???

I probably wouldn't be able to afford the car on my own...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 28, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Federal Right To Know:
> 
> http://www.foi.gov.ie/foi.nsf/3f8ac...4c290d5ffb94a7aa8025686d005908c2?OpenDocument
> 
> Also varies by state statutes.



That only applies to minors or people unable to give consent (The severely handicapped, etc), HIPAA kicks in at 18 regardless of dependency.  I don't know what Insurance forms look like, but I imagine they don't say "Liver tests for steroid abuse" on them. 

I imagine if they really wanted to know they could ask what all the tests were for, but how they could bring that back to steroids would probably have to come from the doctor.  Liver tests and such can be used for many reasons so I think you would be fine.




			
				SuppAddict said:
			
		

> he did give me something to help with my headaches (think it is blood pressure medicine) and it did help.




If that doesn't work I have a hammer I will sell you for $91.


----------



## cg18862 (Apr 28, 2006)

Trouble, 
I didn't mean to be arrogant or have my comments misconstrued that way.  I was just trying to explain the law and how it applies to your comment.  As far as your link: 

There are two classes of person whose records may, in certain circumstances, be made available to parents or guardians 

those relating to persons with a disability, and 
those relating to minors 

The poster 1) does not have a disability and 2) is not a minor.  He is over 18 and his parents do not have a right to view his medical history without his consent.  

I work in civil litigation office dealing with personal injury clients.  We have to obtain written authorizations from our clients, or from their parents if they are a minor or have a disability; otherwise our clients have to give us permission to receive their medical records.  

Again, didn't mean to offend you if I did.


----------



## cg18862 (Apr 28, 2006)

Also, the FOI (Freedom of Information) Act is basically used to obtain information such as police reports, construction plans, criminal records checks, and other information from government bodies like police departments or your local or state government offices.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 28, 2006)

i looked at the thing from the insurance company. It said 

Lipid profile, general health panel, and a bunch of other stuff with charges and how much was covered. 

that shit is expensive!

i guess i could lie and say my cholestorol is just high and he wants to make sure everything is ok. I'm not sure what i'm gonna do about telling them. Guess it will depend on what they ask and how far they push it.

good to know about that law though. i know they can't find out at all unless i tell them. thanks


----------



## nsimmons (Apr 28, 2006)

just tell them youve been partying too much and havent been feeling good

out of curiosity how much were they. I work at a vet lab and we charge about 50 bucks for a general panel includes a chem sceen and hematology, and another 5-8 dollars for each additional chem, sgpt, sgot, etc...

Ive had the techs run a cbc/diff on me when i cut myself. I guess i could bleed in a cup and run my lipids.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 28, 2006)

SuppAddict said:
			
		

> i looked at the thing from the insurance company. It said
> 
> Lipid profile, general health panel, and a bunch of other stuff with charges and how much was covered.
> 
> ...



I went to the Dr. because I had a cold for 6 weeks.  He did nothing aside from ask questions and took blood for a cholesterol test.  Cost was over $300, thank god for insurance...And I didn't tell my parents either.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 28, 2006)

Let me put it this way.  The parents who are paying for the insurance have a right to ask for an explanation of why these tests were carried out. They're probably genuinely concerned about SuppAddicts health.

My guess is that they will instead ask our thread petitioner why he went to the doctors.   

And here is the rub.  The consequences for telling the parents the truth (apart from the temporary heath effects and apparent impact to grades, which I might add is a peripheral excuse for poor academic performance) versus those for not telling them.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 28, 2006)

Honestly, been saying that a lot lately, I would tell them the truth.  You are 18 years old, time to cut the cord...son.


----------



## cg18862 (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree that the moral thing to do would be to tell your parents about why you have been going to the doctor for all kinds of tests.  

From a legal standpoint, they do NOT have the right to ask why, even though they pay for the insurance and co-pays & co-insurance.  MD's do not care who pays for the tests as long as they get paid.


----------



## Masternutt (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey dude I think you'll be alright, just remember to do a proper preload and post cycle. But please post your blood work after about 8 to 10 weeks out from the cycle. its very interesting


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

Old thread.


----------



## flex78 (Aug 27, 2007)

Live and learn......let this be a lesson to you.  I'm sure you won't do this again!!  Good Luck to your health.  Yeah that stuff will mess up your test results.  I have good BP and lipid levels off cycle.  When I took stuff before it messed up the values bad.  In short I don't take the hormones any more.


----------



## quark (Aug 27, 2007)

OK, now I'm just throwing out an idea here but this situation is such a classic story... the age, the problems, the parental dilema, the PHs. Is it real or Memorex? Like I said just a thought.


----------



## 2ndpassion (Aug 30, 2007)

You should most definately see a doc and dont worry about telling them any specific facts about why you are there. You can just describe the symptoms to the doc and they should be able to run the proper tests


----------

